# Liquid Links Cable Discussion Thread



## bluestorm1992 (Jul 28, 2022)

I am opening up a new discussion thread for the cable brand Liquid Links (LL).  @MusicTeck has started to carry LL and they are now offering three of LL’s popular cables: Conti, Martini, and Venom. LL is known for making cables with excellent build and sound quality, yet being affordable.

LL is also the cable provider for the Elysian Acoustic Lab, with Venom being the stock cable for Elysian’s flagship IEM X, and Martini being the stock cable for Elysian’s IEM Annihilator.

I have personally owned LL’s Venom and West Lake (not yet available through Musicteck) cables, and I have been very impressed by them. I hope that more people will get to enjoy LL cables. 

Link to Musicteck’s webpage.

Link to Twister6’s review of the Venom cable.















Here are some pics of mine and some other users’ Venom cables, along with various IEM pairings.


























Some pics of the new West Lake cable, not yet available through Musicteck. Should cost around $250.


----------



## aaf evo

The Conti is the stock cable for the Elysian Diva also.


----------



## bigbeans

All we need is for MT to list Evua and Westlake


----------



## bluestorm1992

I added some new pics of the Venom and West Lake cables!


----------



## SteveK27

@bluestorm1992 

Could you give some comparison between the Venom and West Lake? I can see that you even have *two* venom for both the X and traillii (I assume)
All these talks about Liquid Links cable is getting me really intrigued haha


----------



## bluestorm1992

SteveK27 said:


> @bluestorm1992
> 
> Could you give some comparison between the Venom and West Lake? I can see that you even have *two* venom for both the X and traillii (I assume)
> All these talks about Liquid Links cable is getting me really intrigued haha



I think @twister6 is pretty spot on with Venom. It improves the “technical” aspect of the iem and delivers more details. It has a very uncolored and also fast presentation. 

On the other hand, West Lake is more musical and I definitely feel that it gives the vocal/midrange a “sweet” kind of presentation. Meanwhile, I don’t notice as much of the the improvement in details as the Venom, although West Lake by itself is definitely NOT a muddy cable.


----------



## SteveK27

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think @twister6 is pretty spot on with Venom. It improves the “technical” aspect of the iem and delivers more details. It has a very uncolored and also fast presentation.
> 
> On the other hand, West Lake is more musical and I definitely feel that it gives the vocal/midrange a “sweet” kind of presentation. Meanwhile, I don’t notice as much of the the improvement in details as the Venom, although West Lake by itself is definitely NOT a muddy cable.


Thank you for the comparison! Both cables are quite appealing to me atm.
I can see that you also have the new Eletech Ode to Laura cable in your signature 
Could you also give a brief comparison to the Venom?


----------



## bluestorm1992

SteveK27 said:


> Thank you for the comparison! Both cables are quite appealing to me atm.
> I can see that you also have the new Eletech Ode to Laura cable in your signature
> Could you also give a brief comparison to the Venom?


I should be getting it over the weekend, and will report back afterwards. Plan on using it with Traillii.


----------



## twister6

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think @twister6 is pretty spot on with Venom. It improves the “technical” aspect of the iem and delivers more details. It has a very uncolored and also fast presentation.
> 
> On the other hand, West Lake is more musical and I definitely feel that it gives the vocal/midrange a “sweet” kind of presentation. Meanwhile, I don’t notice as much of the the improvement in details as the Venom, although West Lake by itself is definitely NOT a muddy cable.



I actually decided to copy my Venom impression from Watercooler thread into a separate review post on Tw6 which you can find here.  I get asked so many questions, sometimes it is hard to find a post in a busy thread like Watercooler


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

It looks interesting. 
Although I would prefer to do without gold or change it to silver. As for the rest - in my opinion, visually it does not go well with visually bright shells. 
Still, it's interesting.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

How's the Venom on Evo??


----------



## AnalogandDigital

twister6 said:


> I actually decided to copy my Venom impression from Watercooler thread into a separate review post on Tw6 which you can find here.  I get asked so many questions, sometimes it is hard to find a post in a busy thread like Watercooler


My Venom arrived and need to pick it up with my Jewel 
But still enjoying Mexico ... 😎


----------



## bluestorm1992

Stu Paddasso said:


> How's the Venom on Evo??


I think @tawmizzzz briefly tried this pairing. I will see if I can dig out his impression.


----------



## twister6

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think @tawmizzzz briefly tried this pairing. I will see if I can dig out his impression.



Just tried it briefly now, brings more focus to EVO's mids, pushing them more forward, and just like in other pair ups, improving clarity and resolution.  Lower mids sound a bit leaner, more clear.  One big and quite noticeable change is expansion of soundstage, a lot wider with Venom.


----------



## bluestorm1992

SteveK27 said:


> Thank you for the comparison! Both cables are quite appealing to me atm.
> I can see that you also have the new Eletech Ode to Laura cable in your signature
> Could you also give a brief comparison to the Venom?


I am still in the middle of comparing the two cables (both with Traillii), and my quick impression so far is that these two cables are very different. Venom really goes for the “uncolored” signature and focuses on giving a fast presentation. Laura gives you that typical copper cable flavor (kinda warmish with good texture). Both are very nice in terms of detail retrieval and giving a large stage. Venom seems to be better in the horizontal direction and Laura is more spherical. Neither cable is muddy in any sense, which is a big improvement from Traillii’s stock 1960 cable.


----------



## SteveK27

bluestorm1992 said:


> I am still in the middle of comparing the two cables (both with Traillii), and my quick impression so far is that these two cables are very different. Venom really goes for the “uncolored” signature and focuses on giving a fast presentation. Laura gives you that typical copper cable flavor (kinda warmish with good texture). Both are very nice in terms of detail retrieval and giving a large stage. Venom seems to be better in the horizontal direction and Laura is more spherical. Neither cable is muddy in any sense, which is a big improvement from Traillii’s stock 1960 cable.


Thank you for the wonderful comparison!
You're the only headfier I know of who currently have both cables atm. Seems like the Venom really is a value cable from the way it's being described


----------



## bluestorm1992

SteveK27 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful comparison!
> You're the only headfier I know of who currently have both cables atm. Seems like the Venom really is a value cable from the way it's being described


I do think so, especially given its price point (retailer or the bundle price offered by Musicteck). Two things I will call out: (1) the feeling is a bit rubbery, as has been pointed out by Twister6 (Alex); (2) the sound is on the “uncolored” end so it may or may not work with one’s taste.


----------



## Sound Eq

hi any feedback on the martini cable


----------



## bluestorm1992

Sound Eq said:


> hi any feedback on the martini cable


@aaf evo uses it with his Anni, although I am not sure if he has compared it with other cables.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I have Martini landing on Wednesday, very excited to try it. I'm not a fan of the thick and rubber finish of Venom, I found it very cumbersome when I had X.


----------



## aaf evo

Martini is great. Very supple and comfortable. Not too thick, I also didn’t like the feel of the venom.


----------



## Scuba Devils

aaf evo said:


> Martini is great. Very supple and comfortable. Not too thick, I also didn’t like the feel of the venom.



Excellent, I'm curious to try it on Jewel and Traillii in particular.


----------



## Tokpakorlo

I'm very interested in the Venom too. I've seen some comparisons with the PW FT and it seems even more technically proficient and neutral, with tighter faster bass. Has anyone compared the Venom to Orpheus? I love my Orphy on the Jewel, but with the LP6 Ti AE I could do with a more neutral and uncolored timbre, tad less mid presence, and more expansion. I just love the micro details and bass control of the Orphy, wondering how the Venom compares on this?

Anyone heard them both?


----------



## aaf evo

Tokpakorlo said:


> I'm very interested in the Venom too. I've seen some comparisons with the PW FT and it seems even more technically proficient and neutral, with tighter faster bass. Has anyone compared the Venom to Orpheus? I love my Orphy on the Jewel, but with the LP6 Ti AE I could do with a more neutral and uncolored timbre, tad less mid presence, and more expansion. I just love the micro details and bass control of the Orphy, wondering how the Venom compares on this?
> 
> Anyone heard them both?



I haven’t heard them on the same IEM but Orphy goes for that smooth/organic sound while I found Venom to be more revealing in comparison.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Tokpakorlo said:


> I'm very interested in the Venom too. I've seen some comparisons with the PW FT and it seems even more technically proficient and neutral, with tighter faster bass. Has anyone compared the Venom to Orpheus? I love my Orphy on the Jewel, but with the LP6 Ti AE I could do with a more neutral and uncolored timbre, tad less mid presence, and more expansion. I just love the micro details and bass control of the Orphy, wondering how the Venom compares on this?
> 
> Anyone heard them both?



Interesting as I heard Dr Juggles Cardas as more technical and neutral vs FT on Jewel... it was noticeable in particular on guitar strumming where there was more bite and sounded much more realistic. FT and Orphy presumably both go more smooth?

I now plan to buy Cardas and will probably skip FT - though as I have FT on loan currently, I will try on Traillii also... but smooth on smooth doesn't strike me as a good mix! 

That said, I switched back to Jewel stock this afternoon and it sounded fantastic, maybe my ears aren't discerning enough! I'll need to spend more time before I fork out on anything expensive, plus try Martini which is delayed (DHL) but lands tomorrow.

Ergonomics and appearance are important to me which is why Venom just isn't an option unfortunately... looks good but I just couldn't get comfortable with the tube-like finish!


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Scuba Devils said:


> Interesting as I heard Dr Juggles Cardas as more technical and neutral vs FT on Jewel... it was noticeable in particular on guitar strumming where there was more bite and sounded much more realistic. FT and Orphy presumably both go more smooth?
> 
> I now plan to buy Cardas and will probably skip FT - though as I have FT on loan currently, I will try on Traillii also... but smooth on smooth doesn't strike me as a good mix!
> 
> ...


I had a 50s (cardas) clone, as well as the PW 50s Shielding and it indeed is great, and very technical sounding, especially for pure copper. I find FT and Orphy to be superior, at least to my ears, hence I sold them both. Stage on 50s is more intimate, which can be fine with the right pair up. Bass on 50s shielding was great too. 

I think I will take the plunge and at least hear the Venom. The ergo can't be worse than PW stuff, especially Orphy. I've gotten quite used to the heavier cables, so it's not such an issue. My only concern is that rubbery finish. I had a DHC Compliment C and the sleeve was so rubbery it would get stuck to my skin, yuck. 

Is the Venom really rubbery?


----------



## aaf evo

Tokpakorlo said:


> I had a 50s (cardas) clone, as well as the PW 50s Shielding and it indeed is great, and very technical sounding, especially for pure copper. I find FT and Orphy to be superior, at least to my ears, hence I sold them both. Stage on 50s is more intimate, which can be fine with the right pair up. Bass on 50s shielding was great too.
> 
> I think I will take the plunge and at least hear the Venom. The ergo can't be worse than PW stuff, especially Orphy. I've gotten quite used to the heavier cables, so it's not such an issue. My only concern is that rubbery finish. I had a DHC Compliment C and the sleeve was so rubbery it would get stuck to my skin, yuck.
> 
> Is the Venom really rubbery?



It sort of feels like a TPU case that you would use on a phone or DAP.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Tokpakorlo said:


> I had a 50s (cardas) clone, as well as the PW 50s Shielding and it indeed is great, and very technical sounding, especially for pure copper. I find FT and Orphy to be superior, at least to my ears, hence I sold them both. Stage on 50s is more intimate, which can be fine with the right pair up. Bass on 50s shielding was great too.
> 
> I think I will take the plunge and at least hear the Venom. The ergo can't be worse than PW stuff, especially Orphy. I've gotten quite used to the heavier cables, so it's not such an issue. My only concern is that rubbery finish. I had a DHC Compliment C and the sleeve was so rubbery it would get stuck to my skin, yuck.
> 
> Is the Venom really rubbery?



It's not sticky or anything, more of a somewhat rigid pipe style of cable. I prefer PWA 1960s from Traillii as the only other example I have, plus indeed the FT I have on loan. I found it a bit annoying on my ears too, it didn't feel secure but at the same time, never actually fell out. In saying all of that, I can't help be curious also as to how it might sound with Jewel, especially if closer to something like Cardas.


----------



## twister6

Tokpakorlo said:


> I had a 50s (cardas) clone, as well as the PW 50s Shielding and it indeed is great, and very technical sounding, especially for pure copper. I find FT and Orphy to be superior, at least to my ears, hence I sold them both. Stage on 50s is more intimate, which can be fine with the right pair up. Bass on 50s shielding was great too.
> 
> I think I will take the plunge and at least hear the Venom. The ergo can't be worse than PW stuff, especially Orphy. I've gotten quite used to the heavier cables, so it's not such an issue. My only concern is that rubbery finish. I had a DHC Compliment C and the sleeve was so rubbery it would get stuck to my skin, yuck.
> 
> Is the Venom really rubbery?



It uses PVC material which gives it that rubbery/plasticy feeling, but definitely not sticky and no microphonics.


----------



## Scuba Devils

It also wouldn't fit in any of my existing IEM cases, impossible to wrap around your fingers. I bought a camera (digital compact) case to store it -


----------



## justanut

Trying to decide between Martini and Westlake which hasn’t been mentioned here…

Blue seems like a good match with my SHO but Martini is so beautiful…


----------



## Scuba Devils

Martini hooked up to Traillii, a beautiful combination!


----------



## justanut

Scuba Devils said:


> Martini hooked up to Traillii, a beautiful combination!


Are they heavy? My Acoustune are pretty heavy so I'm a little concerned with weight.


----------



## Scuba Devils

justanut said:


> Are they heavy? My Acoustune are pretty heavy so I'm a little concerned with weight.



Yeah certainly lean on the heavier side, it wouldn't be my choice for using with IEMs out and about.


----------



## justanut

Hmm... Venom has been replaced by Evua and Westlake isn't on their official site.


----------



## Scuba Devils

justanut said:


> Hmm... Venom has been replaced by Evua and Westlake isn't on their official site.



That looks very nice!


----------



## bluestorm1992

justanut said:


> Hmm... Venom has been replaced by Evua and Westlake isn't on their official site.


Do you mean their official website? They haven’t updated that in ages. Evua was the old flagship and got discontinued due to material shortages about a year ago, and then Venom replaced Evua to be the new flagship of LL.


----------



## justanut

bluestorm1992 said:


> Do you mean their official website? They haven’t updated that in ages. Evua was the old flagship and got discontinued due to material shortages about a year ago, and then Venom replaced Evua to be the new flagship of LL.


Oic! Haha... Evua looks more premium and manageable though... pity


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Just another day turning into night
Enjoy ... 🙏
.


----------



## ljnew

Martini seems like it might be a good match for lx?


----------



## ljnew

twister6 said:


> Just tried it briefly now, brings more focus to EVO's mids, pushing them more forward, and just like in other pair ups, improving clarity and resolution.  Lower mids sound a bit leaner, more clear.  One big and quite noticeable change is expansion of soundstage, a lot wider with Venom.


What about martini cable? Any reviews on that one?


----------



## twister6

ljnew said:


> What about martini cable? Any reviews on that one?



Sorry, don't have it.  Might borrow it from Musicteck one of these days to check it out.


----------



## justanut

Wonder how well the "Nano oil seal" on the Martini holds up in comparison to Litz. It's so pretty... Am so tempted to pull the trigger.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Well ...
.


----------



## Alexzander

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well ...
> .


Looking forward to your impressions on sound differences 😉


----------



## Tokpakorlo

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well ...
> .



I think it's universally felt that the Jewel stock cable isn't great, sounding or ergo wise. I'm curious how the Venom sounds compared to other TOTL cables, not necessarily over the stock. FT, Orpheus, Attila, Iliad, Aeneid, Centurion, Chiron ?


----------



## AnalogandDigital (Aug 24, 2022)

Tokpakorlo said:


> I think it's universally felt that the Jewel stock cable isn't great, sounding or ergo wise. I'm curious how the Venom sounds compared to other TOTL cables, not necessarily over the stock. FT, Orpheus, Attila, Iliad, Aeneid, Centurion, Chiron ?


It sounds good
Way better as stock
Faster Bass
Slightly wider soundstage
More clarity and way more details
I have the 1950 & FT
The rest you named are a collection of $ 35K in cables
No clue if a member owns all
I don't ... 🤷


----------



## Rin1990 (Aug 24, 2022)

As an owner of the Liquid Links Conti cable, pairing it with bright or treble-hot IEM is the best way to go, from my constant experience in cable rolling trying different IEMs.

It is a fairly dark cable meant to relax/dial back the brightness of an IEM and also make the treble take a back seat.

It also give the sound a little bit of warmth.

Bass has a bit more body to it, but this depends on what you pair it with of course, so YMMV.

Midrange will be thicker but might lose a bit of detail depending on your source/music recording, due to the dark nature of the cable that again, put the highs on a step back.

To the trebleheads who love a lot of treble and energy, stay away from this one. But for those who yearn for a more relaxed sound and don't like their IEMs too bright, please give this entry level baby a try. It's fairly affordable and it's very very well built, with little to no microphonics from after nearly one year of heavy use at home and in my daily train traveling from work to home and vice versa.

A very nice daily driver.

P.S: This cable cannot tame every bright sounding IEMs, mind you. So if you got the Conti cable, please test whatever bright IEM you are interested in buying to see if it works for you before buying to avoid disappointment.

For example, I tried this cable to tame the hot treble on Phonix Vision Ears and it did very little to calm the intensity. Sometimes the treble just feel too much out of the stock cable. But this one -- while it work better than the stock cable in some degree, still couldn't tame it.

Always test before buying


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Tokpakorlo said:


> I think it's universally felt that the Jewel stock cable isn't great, sounding or ergo wise. I'm curious how the Venom sounds compared to other TOTL cables, not necessarily over the stock. FT, Orpheus, Attila, Iliad, Aeneid, Centurion, Chiron ?


we definitely need a comparison with iliad


----------



## Edric Li

Rin1990 said:


> As an owner of the Liquid Links Conti cable, pairing it with bright or treble-hot IEM is the best way to go, from my constant experience in cable rolling trying different IEMs.
> 
> It is a fairly dark cable meant to relax/dial back the brightness of an IEM and also make the treble take a back seat.
> 
> ...


What other cables are dark-sounding off the top of your head? Would you say Conti is the darkest sounding cable you have heard? Thanks!


----------



## KuroKitsu

justsomesonyfan said:


> we definitely need a comparison with iliad


Accepting Iliad donation to compare with my Venom.


----------



## Rin1990

Edric Li said:


> What other cables are dark-sounding off the top of your head? Would you say Conti is the darkest sounding cable you have heard? Thanks!


I haven't heard other cables that have dark sound signature like the Conti. So for what it's worth I'd say it's the darkest I've heard from my current experience.

Then again, this cable is their entry level stuff, so curbing expectations and keeping things realistic is key I'd say. If you prefer something with more energy and treble happy, perhaps Martini is more suited.


----------



## Edric Li (Aug 27, 2022)

bluestorm1992 said:


> I am still in the middle of comparing the two cables (both with Traillii), and my quick impression so far is that these two cables are very different. Venom really goes for the “uncolored” signature and focuses on giving a fast presentation. Laura gives you that typical copper cable flavor (kinda warmish with good texture). Both are very nice in terms of detail retrieval and giving a large stage. Venom seems to be better in the horizontal direction and Laura is more spherical. Neither cable is muddy in any sense, which is a big improvement from Traillii’s stock 1960 cable.


I am sorry for quoting an old post, but reading this makes me realize how far behind I am in the cable game. I still vividly remember listening to 1960 in the summer of 2016 (2017?) when it first hit the shops in Shanghai. It was simply the best cable I have ever heard. The clarity and depth it achieved had me lost for words. I had never seen people in the shop gathered around over a cable, but they did. Everyone was astonished by the sound (and the price.)

And here we are, in 2022, enjoying cables that are significant improvement over the 1960  What a time to be alive!


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Sunday evening
Firing up my N8II and gonna listen to these beauties
Have a great one my friends ... 🙏
.


----------



## justanut

I have Conti on the way and contemplating if I should get the new Westlake. Zero reviews out on those.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

justanut said:


> I have Conti on the way and contemplating if I should get the new Westlake. Zero reviews out on those.


I read someone posting about the Westlake a few weeks ago 
If I find it -> you'll see it here ... 👊😎👊


----------



## drftr

Edric Li said:


> And here we are, in 2022, enjoying cables that are significant improvement over the 1960  What a time to be alive!


Are you suggesting the Venom sounds better than the 1960s (2-wire? 4-wire?), or that there are quite some cables nowadays sounding better than the 1960s in general? Trying to find out where the Venom fits in (even though it doesn't seem to be a good match for my lean/bright-ish U18t). Call it education 

drftr


----------



## Edric Li

drftr said:


> Are you suggesting the Venom sounds better than the 1960s (2-wire? 4-wire?), or that there are quite some cables nowadays sounding better than the 1960s in general? Trying to find out where the Venom fits in (even though it doesn't seem to be a good match for my lean/bright-ish U18t). Call it education
> 
> drftr


I was quoting @bluestorm1992 who suggested that. I have not had the pleasure to have my hands on the Venom.


----------



## drftr

Edric Li said:


> I was quoting @bluestorm1992 who suggested that. I have not had the pleasure to have my hands on the Venom.


Ah! I'm sorry... Hope he can chime in!

drftr


----------



## AnalogandDigital

drftr said:


> Ah! I'm sorry... Hope he can chime in!
> 
> drftr


And I can't tell you 
I don't have a 1960
Only 1950, FT and the Venom 
And neither U18T but U18S


----------



## Superpong

Anyone tries or owns Westlake? How is it?


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Superpong said:


> Anyone tries or owns Westlake? How is it?


Here you go
Not my words but from a buddy:

First of all, nice packaging. Not sure exactly about the pricing since it is not listed on Musicteck yet, the cable is pure silver (OCC Silver as listed on the back of the box), very supple soft non-microphonic wires. The hardware, split and plug, have some heft to it (probably stainless steel with chrome finish), looks and feels very sexy. Especially the y-split feels like "liquid" metal in your hands. And, great color and sonic match with Jewel  Widens the perception of its soundstage, brings more focus to the mids without pushing them too forward, keeping a good balance of natural detailed presentation of vocals and instruments, and natural sparkle of treble. Also, paired up with Jewel, you still get a deep sub-bass rumble and a nice weight in mid-bass, but the bass is slightly relaxed, not as tight or as fast as I hear it with FT cable. No pun intended, but the bass sounds analog and liquidy


----------



## Superpong

AnalogandDigital said:


> Here you go
> Not my words but from a buddy:
> 
> First of all, nice packaging. Not sure exactly about the pricing since it is not listed on Musicteck yet, the cable is pure silver (OCC Silver as listed on the back of the box), very supple soft non-microphonic wires. The hardware, split and plug, have some heft to it (probably stainless steel with chrome finish), looks and feels very sexy. Especially the y-split feels like "liquid" metal in your hands. And, great color and sonic match with Jewel  Widens the perception of its soundstage, brings more focus to the mids without pushing them too forward, keeping a good balance of natural detailed presentation of vocals and instruments, and natural sparkle of treble. Also, paired up with Jewel, you still get a deep sub-bass rumble and a nice weight in mid-bass, but the bass is slightly relaxed, not as tight or as fast as I hear it with FT cable. No pun intended, but the bass sounds analog and liquidy


Brilliant 👍 Thanks!


----------



## justanut

Sigh... My Conti came with MMCX instead of the Pentaconn Ear connectors I ordered. Got to wait for replacement... and asking me to pay for shipping back to HK >..<

But the cables are very nicely built. I have a thing for beautiful copper cables.


----------



## ejong7

Anyone know if the Liquid Links MMCX is compatible with the Sennheiser IE series, and if so am I able to source it in Singapore?


----------



## justanut

ejong7 said:


> Anyone know if the Liquid Links MMCX is compatible with the Sennheiser IE series, and if so am I able to source it in Singapore?


Isn't... I tried with my IE900...


----------



## twister6

AnalogandDigital said:


> Here you go
> Not my words but from a buddy:
> 
> First of all, nice packaging. Not sure exactly about the pricing since it is not listed on Musicteck yet, the cable is pure silver (OCC Silver as listed on the back of the box), very supple soft non-microphonic wires. The hardware, split and plug, have some heft to it (probably stainless steel with chrome finish), looks and feels very sexy. Especially the y-split feels like "liquid" metal in your hands. And, great color and sonic match with Jewel  Widens the perception of its soundstage, brings more focus to the mids without pushing them too forward, keeping a good balance of natural detailed presentation of vocals and instruments, and natural sparkle of treble. Also, paired up with Jewel, you still get a deep sub-bass rumble and a nice weight in mid-bass, but the bass is slightly relaxed, not as tight or as fast as I hear it with FT cable. No pun intended, but the bass sounds analog and liquidy



Your buddy is full of... oh, wait, never mind, you quoted my post


----------



## AnalogandDigital

twister6 said:


> Your buddy is full of... oh, wait, never mind, you quoted my post


Couldn't link it to the post 
At least not from my cellphone
But here we go 
All here with pics ... 👌


----------



## bluestorm1992

The West Lake is coming to @MusicTeck!

https://shop.musicteck.com/products/liquid-links-west-lake-2pin-4-4mm


----------



## KuroKitsu

If only West Lake had coloured hardware. It bugs me that micro scratches will be super obvious down the line.


----------



## WarrenS

Is the Liquid Links Conti discontinued as they seem to be out of stock everywhere?


----------



## twister6

KuroKitsu said:


> If only West Lake had coloured hardware. It bugs me that micro scratches will be super obvious down the line.


But, wouldn't a painted hw will display scratches vs stainless steel or chrome hiding?


----------



## KuroKitsu

twister6 said:


> But, wouldn't a painted hw will display scratches vs stainless steel or chrome hiding?


I notice scratches on ss and chrome finishes much more obviously for some reason.


----------



## Alexzander

Can anyone provide a comparison between Venom and Chiron?
My Venom is on the way so looking forward to compare it with Traillii stock.
As for Chiron - I just can’t justify its price each time I’m thinking about buying it😂


----------



## SteveK27

Quite a coincidence that I was able to try my Odin on both the Venom and Chiron for comparison a little over a week ago. 

Chiron has a much more holographic soundstage with an abyss-like depth and better separation and imaging. It's noticeably warmer (although I'd argue Venom is a uniquely clear sounding cable in its own right).

Ergonomics is subjective based on our anatomies of ears, but I found Venom to be quite uncomfortable floating right above my ear and never sitting tight enough for movement - keep in mind I do have small ears using small-sized eartips. Chiron is much more comfortable and sits quite comfortably on my ear without ever falling out. 

Overall, Chiron is a big upgrade from Venom Imho. From my experience, Venom was more comparable to the Cleopatra 8 wire. 

Hope this helps


----------



## justsomesonyfan

SteveK27 said:


> Quite a coincidence that I was able to try my Odin on both the Venom and Chiron for comparison a little over a week ago.
> 
> Chiron has a much more holographic soundstage with an abyss-like depth and better separation and imaging. It's noticeably warmer (although I'd argue Venom is a uniquely clear sounding cable in its own right).
> 
> ...


question, when you mention depth and holographic staging, do you mean that there are sounds that usually would pan from left to right now circle around you? or rather by depth do you mean that everything sounds like it's coming from infront of you? 

A great track to check the former would be tool's chocolate chip trip, odd track but great for demos- 
At around 1:50 there's a sound that's meant to go around your head in circles, altho I only heard it sounding like that in 1 pair of headphones ever, everything else was left to right back n forth.


----------



## SteveK27

justsomesonyfan said:


> question, when you mention depth and holographic staging, do you mean that there are sounds that usually would pan from left to right now circle around you? or rather by depth do you mean that everything sounds like it's coming from infront of you?
> 
> A great track to check the former would be tool's chocolate chip trip, odd track but great for demos-
> At around 1:50 there's a sound that's meant to go around your head in circles, altho I only heard it sounding like that in 1 pair of headphones ever, everything else was left to right back n forth.


I haven't heard "depth" being used as a terminology describe a forefront staging where everything sounds close to you.

Anyways, the "depth" im alluding to is in regards to the Z-axis on a plane. So it would contribute to how I perceive its soundstage.

I highly recommend demoing the Chiron if you get a chance.


----------



## hahachah27

SteveK27 said:


> Overall, Chiron is a big upgrade from Venom Imho. From my experience, Venom was more comparable to the Cleopatra 8 wire.


wow Chiron is that good uh?

I understand that Cleopatra is discontinued and new successor Cleopatra II is supposedly an upgrade. Anyone compared Venom against Cleopatra II?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

SteveK27 said:


> I haven't heard "depth" being used as a terminology describe a forefront staging where everything sounds close to you.
> 
> Anyways, the "depth" im alluding to is in regards to the Z-axis on a plane. So it would contribute to how I perceive its soundstage.
> 
> I highly recommend demoing the Chiron if you get a chance.


I'll stick to the venom haha, the price of chiron is very out of my reach, and personally my iems pair really well with the venom and give me plenty of depth, staging and terrific imaging, so was surprised to hear that the chiron outdoes it, maybe the synergy is better?

That clear sound you mentioned is definitely one of my favorite parts about the venom cable  lifts a veil.


----------



## SteveK27

justsomesonyfan said:


> I'll stick to the venom haha, the price of chiron is very out of my reach, and personally my iems pair really well with the venom and give me plenty of depth, staging and terrific imaging, so was surprised to hear that the chiron outdoes it, maybe the synergy is better?
> 
> That clear sound you mentioned is definitely one of my favorite parts about the venom cable  lifts a veil.


I love how subjective audio can be, because the aforementioned "clear sound" was one of the reason why I sold mine. I figured I need some warmth and sweetness to enjoy music the way I normally do. Venom presents music in the most unaltered way than any other cable I've tried while exponentially increasing the technical performance vs. most stock cables out there. 

I'm glad you're enjoying the Venom 
Stick with what works best for you. We all have difference preferences haha


----------



## justsomesonyfan

SteveK27 said:


> I love how subjective audio can be, because the aforementioned "clear sound" was one of the reason why I sold mine. I figured I need some warmth and sweetness to enjoy music the way I normally do. Venom presents music in the most unaltered way than any other cable I've tried while exponentially increasing the technical performance vs. most stock cables out there.
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the Venom
> Stick with what works best for you. We all have difference preferences haha


I usually use warm iems in nature, and r2r daps, so it works out well  it surprises me how a cable that has every type of material is the most unaltered.


----------



## Alexzander

SteveK27 said:


> Quite a coincidence that I was able to try my Odin on both the Venom and Chiron for comparison a little over a week ago.
> 
> Chiron has a much more holographic soundstage with an abyss-like depth and better separation and imaging. It's noticeably warmer (although I'd argue Venom is a uniquely clear sounding cable in its own right).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your impressions - they really make me tempted regarding Chiron!
And usually my favourite cables have a mix of copper and silver wires. I wish I ordered that open box on sale..

JFYI my wallet put you on a blacklist 😂


----------



## Alexzander

justsomesonyfan said:


> At around 1:50 there's a sound that's meant to go around your head in circles, altho I only heard it sounding like that in 1 pair of headphones ever, everything else was left to right back n forth.


A nice test track to suggest!
Using N8ii/DX320 on both Traillii stock and Rognir I can hear how this sound travelling in circle but mostly behind my head - if it also meant to travel in front of you than I can hardly distinguish it.
On which IEM have you head it correct? Something like Jewel I believe?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Alexzander said:


> A nice test track to suggest!
> Using N8ii/DX320 on both Traillii stock and Rognir I can hear how this sound travelling in circle but mostly behind my head - if it also meant to travel in front of you than I can hardly distinguish it.
> On which IEM have you head it correct? Something like Jewel I believe?


no, the only pair that had the sound travelling in front too is a full sized headphone, the obravo hamt 3mk2


----------



## SteveK27 (Sep 12, 2022)

Alexzander said:


> Thank you for your impressions - they really make me tempted regarding Chiron!
> And usually my favourite cables have a mix of copper and silver wires. I wish I ordered that open box on sale..
> 
> JFYI my wallet put you on a blacklist 😂


I'd actually snag that cable from you if I find it at a reasonable price 😂

Venom is a great cable nonetheless, especially at its given price. It's technicality competes at a much higher priced offerings.


----------



## Alexzander

Just posted my first impressions on the Liquid Links Venom cable in the Watercooler thread in case you guys are interested 🙂 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...n-first-page-all-welcome.957426/post-17146903


----------



## Ariel77080

SteveK27 said:


> Quite a coincidence that I was able to try my Odin on both the Venom and Chiron for comparison a little over a week ago.
> 
> Chiron has a much more holographic soundstage with an abyss-like depth and better separation and imaging. It's noticeably warmer (although I'd argue Venom is a uniquely clear sounding cable in its own right).
> 
> ...


Are you talking about this cable https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/06-cable/products/effect-audio-chiron
or this one https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/06-cable/products/effect-audio-chiron-4-wire ?


----------



## BartekR

aaf evo said:


> I haven’t heard them on the same IEM but Orphy goes for that smooth/organic sound while I found Venom to be more revealing in comparison.


How is Venom with Xe6? Looking for something more revealing than stock cable, without sacrificing any low end.

So far I demoed Erua Tawa briefly, waiting to demo Cleo II which polish dealer promised to have in November. Want to fit in simillar budget.


----------



## aaf evo

BartekR said:


> How is Venom with Xe6? Looking for something more revealing than stock cable, without sacrificing any low end.
> 
> So far I demoed Erua Tawa briefly, waiting to demo Cleo II which polish dealer promised to have in November. Want to fit in simillar budget.



I have not tried it, sorry.


----------



## SteveK27

Ariel77080 said:


> Are you talking about this cable https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/06-cable/products/effect-audio-chiron
> or this one https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/06-cable/products/effect-audio-chiron-4-wire ?


I was talking about the 8 wire cable, not 4 wire.

Seeing your message now so sorry for late response!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Any Martini or Westlake feedback on Thunder and Twilight?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

selling/trading my mmcx/4.4 venom if anyone's interested


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Venom : how about ergonomics? 🧐

Seems to be quite stiff?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

DaveStarWalker said:


> Venom : how about ergonomics? 🧐
> 
> Seems to be quite stiff?


It's fairly comfortable, not very stiff, if you can get it without the earhook you should, would make it more comfortable.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

justsomesonyfan said:


> It's fairly comfortable, not very stiff, if you can get it without the earhook you should, would make it more comfortable.


Ok thanks   

And sound wise ?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

DaveStarWalker said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> And sound wise ?


depends on pairing, and synergy, generally tho improves resolution and staging a lot (gives cave effect to the sound) imaging etc.. smooths out the entire sound, works really well with bright iems, smooth iems might be too smooth.


----------



## ljnew

justsomesonyfan said:


> depends on pairing, and synergy, generally tho improves resolution and staging a lot (gives cave effect to the sound) imaging etc.. smooths out the entire sound, works really well with bright iems, smooth iems might be too smooth.


How is it with Legend x?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

ljnew said:


> How is it with Legend x?


I.. have no clue. I do not have legend X, only thing I can say is that it had perfect pairing with solaris 2020.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

justsomesonyfan said:


> I.. have no clue. I do not have legend X, only thing I can say is that it had perfect pairing with solaris 2020.


Solaris 2020 is vivid, engaged, very fun... so, it seems logical, as you discribe this Venom cable...

About the Legend X... bass canon. But not dark at all. So... It can be ok, but... how to know without a real trial...


----------



## justsomesonyfan

DaveStarWalker said:


> Solaris 2020 is vivid, engaged, very fun... so, it seems logical, as you discribe this Venom cable...
> 
> About the Legend X... bass canon. But not dark at all. So... It can be ok, but... how to know without a real trial...


it can work with dark iems that aren't smooth, my plunge customs are v shaped, good chunk of upper highs and treble but are smooth, the venom makes them too smooth (which is the reason I'm selling the cable)


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Nov 10, 2022)

Yes I see.

The same with Plussound GPS x8 for instance.

With very vivid and intense gears = excellent, exceptional. I.e Kaiser Encore for example. Endgame. Really. 

But with more "normal" (lol😇) gears, less intense, vivid, etc, this is too smooth, relaxed and warm... 🧐😢


----------



## justsomesonyfan

DaveStarWalker said:


> Yes I see.
> 
> The same with Plussound GPS x8 for instance.
> 
> ...


figured I'll go back to the roots of just occ copper or silver, or both.. but no added "special" materials, I don't buy into the whole centurion and all of those being any different than the other cables, I think there's a certain point where quality hits the roof and it's all about synergy/pairing.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

justsomesonyfan said:


> figured I'll go back to the roots of just occ copper or silver, or both.. but no added "special" materials, I don't buy into the whole centurion and all of those being any different than the other cables, I think there's a certain point where quality hits the roof and it's all about synergy/pairing.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## justanut

I sold everything else and kept the Continental.


----------



## Kukii

New to the cable world.
I wanted to add more treble energy to my SA6 Ultra. Would the Westlake / Martini fit better?
Or am I crazy to pair a LL cable to an IEM at this price point LOL?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Kukii said:


> New to the cable world.
> I wanted to add more treble energy to my SA6 Ultra. Would the Westlake / Martini fit better?
> Or am I crazy to pair a LL cable to an IEM at this price point LOL?


Westlake is very warn for a silver cable like a very good copper cable & I did not notice a big boost in the treble.


----------



## magicguy

justsomesonyfan said:


> depends on pairing, and synergy, generally tho improves resolution and staging a lot (gives cave effect to the sound) imaging etc.. smooths out the entire sound, works really well with bright iems, smooth iems might be too smooth.





justsomesonyfan said:


> it can work with dark iems that aren't smooth, my plunge customs are v shaped, good chunk of upper highs and treble but are smooth, the venom makes them too smooth (which is the reason I'm selling the cable)



My first feelings on venom are the same.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Venom mmcx/4.4mm price dropped to 600usd including paypal + shipping


----------



## XJ123

I paired Venom with my Fourte Blanc. My impression is that Venom expands the sound stage, and also vocals become more revealing.


----------

